# A pair already???



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

As a few may know, I just got 7 new orange flash apistos. I got a sweet deal on them. I paid in all $34 dollars. (that's with shipping) They are 5 months old (or around there). I have them in a 10 gal (don't yell at me, they are still small! they are getting a bigger tank in the next week or so) The biggest ones are like 1 and 1 forth to an inch. there are smaller ones. But all around that size. I came home today to find the two biggest had spawned. I noticed a day or two earlier that my biggest girl was in a pot but I didn't may any attention to it. I just realized today there could be eggs, and I was right. Not a ton, like 15-20 but they are young. The mom is guarding very well. 

So this is a complete surprise, but now I have a pair (yay!) The eggs actually look fertile, so crossing my fingers!


----------

